# Hệ thống Điện > Tủ điều khiển & các vấn đề khác >  đến đoạn công tắc hành trình tự nhiên bí

## ít nói

em lắp máy phăm phăm đến đoạn lắp cái công tắc này tự dưng bí
em muốn xài loại này nhưng ko hiểu lắp nó ra sao
phải hướng đầu nó vào sắt hay cứ đển nằm nó tự nhận biết khi có sắt đến
và khi đấu vào bop xài những chân nào .


vì thấy như hình này ko cần cắm đầu xuống

----------


## Nam CNC

là cảm biến từ , bác kích 12VDC vào cặp nguồn của nó , khi bị tác động thì dây còn lại sẽ có nguồn 12VDC liền à, với cái dây tín hiệu 12 VDC đó bác muốn điều khiển cái gì chẳng được, như em thì lắp cái role kiếng mini vào để điều khiển chung với mach3.

----------


## ít nói

> là cảm biến từ , bác kích 12VDC vào cặp nguồn của nó , khi bị tác động thì dây còn lại sẽ có nguồn 12VDC liền à, với cái dây tín hiệu 12 VDC đó bác muốn điều khiển cái gì chẳng được, như em thì lắp cái role kiếng mini vào để điều khiển chung với mach3.


sếp ơi thế còn vụ nó hướng đi đâu giả sử em lắp cho trục z thì cái đầu nó phải hướng xuống hả. hay cứu để nằm ngang như trên hình đến gần nó cũng tự đóng cái tạch

----------


## CKD

1. Đấu nối như thế nào thì phải biết chính xác loại tiệm cận mình dùng là PNP hay NPN cũng như BOB mà mình dùng là loại nào.. của ai, hướng dẫn cơ bản của BOB.
2. Các loại này được gọi là "tiệm cận" vì không cần phải tiếp xúc mà chỉ cần lướt qua là có thể nhận viết tín hiệu được. Nhưng cũng tùy loại mà yêu cầu khác nhau đôi chút. Như hình ảnh của bác chủ thì thông thường nó cảm ứng tốt nhất với kim loại đen (sắt). Trên vị trí dò tìm, có mấy vòng tròn đồng tâm.. mô tả cho vị trí có thể càm biến. Và vị trí cụ thế chính là tâm các vòng tròn ấy. Độ chính xác phụ thuộc vào chất liệu, kích thước & khoảng cách của mẫu tới vị trí dò tìm.

Như trong cái ảnh của mình.. thì phí trước con tiệm cận là cái đầu ốc lục giác.. đó chính là điểm dò tìm. Khi trục Z di chuyển thì đầu ốc lục giác cũng di chuyển theo. Ngay khi đầu ốc lục giác di chuyển đến tâm cảm biến thì nó thay đổi tín hiệu.

----------


## ít nói

> 1. Đấu nối như thế nào thì phải biết chính xác loại tiệm cận mình dùng là PNP hay NPN cũng như BOB mà mình dùng là loại nào.. của ai, hướng dẫn cơ bản của BOB.
> 2. Các loại này được gọi là "tiệm cận" vì không cần phải tiếp xúc mà chỉ cần lướt qua là có thể nhận viết tín hiệu được. Nhưng cũng tùy loại mà yêu cầu khác nhau đôi chút. Như hình ảnh của bác chủ thì thông thường nó cảm ứng tốt nhất với kim loại đen (sắt). Trên vị trí dò tìm, có mấy vòng tròn đồng tâm.. mô tả cho vị trí có thể càm biến. Và vị trí cụ thế chính là tâm các vòng tròn ấy. Độ chính xác phụ thuộc vào chất liệu, kích thước & khoảng cách của mẫu tới vị trí dò tìm.
> 
> Như trong cái ảnh của mình.. thì phí trước con tiệm cận là cái đầu ốc lục giác.. đó chính là điểm dò tìm. Khi trục Z di chuyển thì đầu ốc lục giác cũng di chuyển theo. Ngay khi đầu ốc lục giác di chuyển đến tâm cảm biến thì nó thay đổi tín hiệu.


à đã hiểu . cái ốc đó cảu pác nó thòi lên em tưởng bắt chết và nó cảm ứng đc cả ở bụng.  :Big Grin:

----------


## solero

Con cảm biến tiệp cận như trên hình là nó ăn được từ 10-30VDC. Đầu ra là loại NPN dòng 150mA max.

----------


## romvang

Ngõ ra nếu là dạng bán dẫn nên sử dụng relay 24vDC trở lại. Gắn thêm con diode chỗ cuộn hút relay cho bảo vệ cảm biến. Đọc catalogue cảm biến là thấy ngay

----------


## ít nói

Tìm em thấy có cả con mà có 2 dây mai post các pác coi  sao

----------


## diy1102

Ông ít nói này hiểu biết king mà toàn chém thui

----------


## ít nói

> Ông ít nói này hiểu biết king mà toàn chém thui


Pác lày em ko bít em hỏi thôi pác nói thế :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ít nói

loại như này chỉ có 2 dây

----------


## diy1102

> Pác lày em ko bít em hỏi thôi pác nói thế


Sr bác, hôm qua em say nói linh tinh ạ.

----------


## cuong

hai dây thì chưa hiểu lắm nếu trong đó có cấu tạo là nam châm, khi gặp cục sát thì nó hút làm đóng rơ le àh, hay bác cứ bỏ hai dây vào đồng hồ đo, rồi cầm cây đinh để gần vào xem thế nào

----------


## hungdn

Hai dây phải cấp nguồn. Em cũng có một mớ mà chả bít dùng thế nào. 120VAC, loại tiệm cận từ tính

----------


## CKD

Sensor 2 dây thì như thế này



Cũng tùy loại mà có thể nối trực tiếp với BOB hoặc phải qua relay trung gian.

----------

ít nói

----------


## Tuanlm

Cũng không nhất thiết phải có relay trung gian. Nối cho nó một con điện trở làm tải rồi lấy tín hiệu ra thôi.

----------

ít nói

----------


## hungdn

> Sensor 2 dây thì như thế này
> 
> 
> 
> Cũng tùy loại mà có thể nối trực tiếp với BOB hoặc phải qua relay trung gian.


Bác CKD cho em hỏi tí, em dốt về điện đóm.
Load kia là công tắc hành trình đúng ko bác? Còn chỗ ký hiệu như transitor thì có phải là nối vào BOB không?
Nếu BOB có cách ly quang thì cứ đấu trực tiếp vào phải ko? Em sợ như của em 120VAC mà đấu vào BOB thì tạch téo teo  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

1. Load là tải.
2. Mô hình transitor là tượng trưng cho sơ đồ bên trong của con sensor.
3. Nếu là 120V thì không nên dùng vì: không thể đấu vào BOB; relay 120V cũng khó mua.

----------

ít nói, hungdn

----------


## ít nói

> hai dây thì chưa hiểu lắm nếu trong đó có cấu tạo là nam châm, khi gặp cục sát thì nó hút làm đóng rơ le àh, hay bác cứ bỏ hai dây vào đồng hồ đo, rồi cầm cây đinh để gần vào xem thế nào


Đung tran npn đó pác

----------


## hungdn

Em chào các bác,
Tối qua em mang mấy cái cảm biến tiệm cận RS-803NC ra thử, hóa ra nó chỉ đơn giản là cái công tắc thường đóng. Đưa nam châm vào thì nó chuyển thành hở.
Như vậy là cứ đấu vào bob rồi chọn tín hiệu active low thôi phải không ạ?

----------

